# Canadian Clinical Studies & US Info too!



## SupportiveMom (Mar 25, 2015)

Crohn's Colitis Canada revamped their website and now has clinical trial information on their site. 

http://www.crohnsandcolitis.ca/site/c.dtJRL9NUJmL4H/b.9012563/k.A347/Clinical_Studies.htm

It has some current trials & a link to the Health Canada site for clinical trials. 

For Canadians, there is a peer to peer online network service now too for those looking to connect directly with someone. This service for caregivers will be coming later in the year I haev been told. Not sure of the launch date yet.


----------

